# Freyja is 1!!!!!



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Today is Freyja's first birthday. We celebrated with a meaty bone and a nice jog. I can't believe my little girl is not so little any more.

On the first day I met her at 5 weeks. Soon as I saw the pups she barreled past her brothers and jumped on me. When I stepped out of the whelping box she climbed out and attempted to follow me home. 









To last weekend. Forgive her goofy expression as she plays with the hose. Angus is not amused by water.









A more serious photo:


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

They both look GREAT! Congratulations!
Happy Birthday Freyja!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Freyja!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Freyja, pretty girl. You have two beautiful babies, I love that last picture of the two of them together. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy 1st Birthday!!! And many more!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday!! I think that last photo is a calender shot for sure!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Love her coloring! Happy Birthday and many many more


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday,...:birthday:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!


----------

